# Using internet on Galaxy Tab using internet-enabled WiFi Laptop



## mvishnu (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought myself a Galaxy Tab GT-p1010, which has only WiFi and no 3g.

I use a laptop at home on which i connect to the internet using a Reliance Netconnect+ device. 
The laptop, unfortunately, runs Windows Vista (not sp1, not sp2. never been updated since it was installed over four years ago), and due to complicated reasons, upgrades are not possible.

I was wondering if there is a way where I can make the laptop act as a kinda wireless router to which the galaxy tab can connect and use the internet from.

I tried Connectify, but i think because it does not support Vista (versions before SP2, at least), it gave me an 'unhandled exception' error.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Vishnu


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 21, 2012)

If your using wifi dongle, then you can make a ad hoc network with your spare wifi adapter(in your Lappy) to connect your tab, using bridge mode or setup wizard.

P.S: you should update your os(strongly recommended) or upgrade your os to win7(advised).


----------



## mvishnu (Feb 21, 2012)

Hm, yeah, i know about the OS, but the laptop isnt mine. 

Anyway, i just read that android doesnt detect Ad-hoc networks!
That's bad news indeed. I dont know what can be done now.

Ideas?


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 21, 2012)

Wifi router is the only option then.-/ // (in case of the os restriction).

P.S: try public places to access net like malls, office and cafe ect.-)


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2012)

Virtual AP - Turn your laptop into Virtual Access Point - Share your Internet through Wireless
this does it for me.


----------



## mvishnu (Feb 22, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Virtual AP - Turn your laptop into Virtual Access Point - Share your Internet through Wireless
> this does it for me.



Wow. Thanks. Will try it right away!



mvishnu said:


> Wow. Thanks. Will try it right away!



Damn it!
It doesnt detect the connection I am using to go online!
I cant believe this. I thought I really had it cracked. Dayamn!

Any ideas?


----------

